# Visting a pigeon show?



## dapplepigeon (Mar 24, 2010)

Just a quick question...I'm twelve years old and absolutely love pigeons, and was thinking about making it to a pigeon show...Question is: Am I allowed to gain entry if I'm not a contestant? I have no pigeons on show, I'm just going to watch. Is entry free? Also how long is the duration? Thanks.


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

Pigeon Shows on the whole are usually free. Visiting a Pigeon show for the first time was one of my best memories of my youth. I am not sure of what shows are in Northern California but hopefully someone from that area will post a response. Most shows on average are either 1 or 2 days. Do you have any birds right now? What breeds do you like? Good luck in your pursuit and stick with it. Joe


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

i went to one it was free. they had free food hamburgers good food.they only thing you buy are birds if you want.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, you should go. You don't have to have a pigeon to show. You can go just to check out all the breeds. It's lots of fun. Usually free. I think you would enjoy it. If you do go, please come back and let us know how you liked it.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Pigeon Shows are FREE ! If you are not showing ,you can come and go as you like.Most shows are from 1 to 3 days long. Some shows have free food and drink while others you will have to pay.When you are at the show you will see a desk with a few people sitting there, if you have any questions ,feel free to ask the people at the desk any questions you have. Don't be shy, and have fun.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Yes, you should go. You don't have to have a pigeon to show. You can go just to check out all the breeds. It's lots of fun. Usually free. I think you would enjoy it. If you do go, please come back and let us know how you liked it.


I'm agree with this opinion and others

you'll enjoy you time


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

as a another 12 year old i went to my first one last week if you can drive to san diego th npa is staging one its acctually its the grand national you really get in for free unless you stay at the resort that its held right now iam looking at the cheapest is acctualy 129$ per ticket for four stops


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Ive never been to a free one in the Uk but its only 2 or 3 quid to get in cheap anyway.but what we all agree on is that they are good fun.well worth a visit.


----------

